# Redfish in the surf



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Finally lined up some weather and some off time and hit the beach early. Fleas were here and there, 1-2 per scoop. Water was super clear which surprised me since there was so much wave action last weekend. No seaweed, no jellies. No pompano either. Managed a couple reds before packing up around noon.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

pompanostradamus said:


> Finally lined up some weather and some off time and hit the beach early. Fleas were here and there, 1-2 per scoop. Water was super clear which surprised me since there was so much wave action last weekend. No seaweed, no jellies. No pompano either. Managed a couple reds before packing up around noon.
> 
> View attachment 148801


good goin'! they bite the fleas or did you catch them on something else?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice. I am going tonight and was hoping there wasn't any grass or weed. Where were you?


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

They hit on fleas. Guy next to me caught one on cut bait and one on fleas. I was at the public lot directly across from the Caribe. The shortest boardwalk area.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice reds!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Job


----------



## mavperez (Jul 27, 2008)

Well done, going to try my luck Friday in Destin


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*tires*

did those tires come on your cart? If not where did you get them and how much?

thanks


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

JDM, the cart is a package deal, although the Wheelez/Rolleez tires can be purchased separately and with axle assembly. I got mine at GCIS in Foley on the Beach Expressway. I paid a little over $300 (2years ago) but it is money well spent. As I told my wife, the cost of the cart is less than our insurance copay which we would certainly have paid out on shoulder surgery if I kept hauling all my gear by hand!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

^^^Thats the truth! A beach cart is a great investment! Don't know how I ever lived without one. Great looking fish too!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice fish! I really need to start surf fishing.


----------

